# Afghan girl killed in accidental shooting



## McG (22 Jul 2009)

> Afghan girl killed in accidental shooting
> CTV.ca
> Updated Wed. Jul. 22 2009 4:53 PM ET
> 
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090722/afghanistan_kandahar_090722/20090722?hub=World


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Jul 2009)

I have a question regarding this accident:  where do they normally shoot warning shots?   I was always under the impression it was up in the air.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I have a question regarding this accident:  where do they normally shoot warning shots?   I was always under the impression it was up in the air.



It will depend on situation and location.  "Up in the air" in a heavily populated area only leaves you guessing where it is going to come back down.


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jul 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I have a question regarding this accident:  where do they normally shoot warning shots?   I was always under the impression it was up in the air.



In this video, it shows a Canadian solider giving a warning shot, which had been directed into the ground.

Video Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsO54MQi6es

Video Posted on:
April 30, 2007

Length of Video: 
7:56

Warning Shot:
aprox. 2:52


----------



## dangerboy (22 Jul 2009)

Like George said it all depends on the situation, just remember the soldier on the grounds usually just has seconds to decide what he is going to do and how he is going to do it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Jul 2009)

Personally I prefer warning shots in the air, the rule however is to put them into the road, dirt wall, ditch etc..

Warning shots warn people both by the sound of gunfire but also (and often overlooked) the visual cue.

The person see's the tracer round or the bullet hitting the pavement infront of their vehicle, see's the pavement get chewed up from the bullet and stops.
If the round is in the air or out of the drivers field of vision then he won't know to stop and the warning shot turns into a kill shot.

Warning shots are really tricky when it comes down to it.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

At least CTV news used the word "accidental".  This is the headline from CBC:

Canadian soldiers kill Afghan girl

I emailed them and stated that the writer or editor should have put the word accidental in the headline.


----------



## 2 Cdo (23 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> At least CTV news used the word "accidental".  This is the headline from CBC:
> 
> Canadian soldiers kill Afghan girl
> 
> I emailed them and stated that the writer or editor should have put the word accidental in the headline.



And this headline from CBC surprised you? I expect nothing less from them.


----------

